# whats a good schedule for a quad t5



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

i recently got a 72 inch oddssea quad t5 light.i didnt get the timer cause i didn't think it was needed.really wish i did now. lol. any way,whats a good schedule 2 10 k 2 acintic.so far i have been doing moons for night,8 am just acintic,12 pm both 10 k and acintic and 4 pm to 8 pm acintic then just moons. is this a decent schedule?i plan on grabbing another quad t5 4 bulb so i have the lighting i mean for 165 shipped not bad right.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

FOWLR tanks, white light on for 8-10 hours. Actinics on an hour or 2 prior to and after White lights. Moon lights on nights
Reef Tank- White lights on for 10-12 hours. Actinics on an hour or 2 prior to and after White lights. Moon lights on at ni.ght


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> FOWLR tanks, white light on for 8-10 hours. Actinics on an hour or 2 prior to and after White lights. Moon lights on nights
> Reef Tank- White lights on for 10-12 hours. Actinics on an hour or 2 prior to and after White lights. Moon lights on at ni.ght


ok so from 8 am to 8pm.12hrs

8am blue on 
9 am whites
7pm whites off
8pm moons on
then adjust after i get coral and anemones
sound good?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup


----------

